# Gas cap for Stihl FS 65 brush saw???



## Flat47 (Aug 10, 2014)

Anybody have a source for replacement gas caps for the old Stihl FS 65 (or have one to sell)? This is the old school model with the top mount gas tank, probably early 1990's. 

I swear the engine on this is an Echo so maybe a cap off an old Echo would fit??? Any help woulod be greatly appreciated.


----------



## GrassGuerilla (Aug 10, 2014)

I know Stihl rebadged some Shindaiwa stuff... And some Redmax engines. Echo too? Wouldn't really surprise me.

Sorry I don't have a cap for you. A pic, and diameter of the opening may help.


----------



## Flat47 (Aug 10, 2014)

GrassGuerilla said:


> I know Stihl rebadged some Shindaiwa stuff... And some Redmax engines. Echo too? Wouldn't really surprise me.
> 
> Sorry I don't have a cap for you. A pic, and diameter of the opening may help.


Actually, a re-badged Shindawa was a thought - has "Made in Japan" right on it.


----------



## 2dogs (Aug 13, 2014)

I had a Redmax Stihl trimmer. Don't remember the model


----------



## Flat47 (Aug 16, 2014)

I went and got a new Echo cap from the dealer that works good. It's not 100% - the threads are just slightly different and I had to drill a tiny vent hole as the Echo cap wasn't vented. I pulled the inner vent and keeper out of my old cap and used the new cap's gasket to hold it all in place. Works perfectly.


----------

